# TV shows that you don't miss!



## Dave (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm going to start off with everyone's favourite:

*The Man from Atlantis*

I know you watched it, at least once, but have you ever missed it?

This was what Patrick Duffy did when Bobby Ewing (Dallas) went into the shower and one season's episodes were only a dream. Of course he wanted his old job back again, wouldn't you. 

Mark Harris (Patrick Duffy) was the 'Man from Atlantis' -- and guess what? He had webbed toes!!! And, he could breath under water!! WOW!

That was about it really. They ran out of all the possible stories fairly quickly.


----------



## ray gower (Aug 5, 2002)

Can't say I miss the sixties variants of Batman and Superman!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *
> This was what Patrick Duffy did when Bobby Ewing (Dallas) went into the shower and one season's episodes were only a dream. Of course he wanted his old job back again, wouldn't you.
> *


  I have heard of it, but never actually seen it, I think.  It sounds like something one might remember.

I agree with Ray on the sixties Batman, but I barely remember the George Reeve Superman.  Other TV series that were terrible, let me think... how about a fairly recent one?  Did you ever watch "The Lost World"?  It was terrible :dead:


----------



## Dave (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry, I liked 'Batman'!

Never saw 'The Lost World'.

What about 'Wonder Woman'?

Or, 'The Bionic Woman'?


----------



## ray gower (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't miss Bionic Woman. Never bothered watching it! 

Now, Wonder Woman. The stories were so-so, the acting poor. But there was always the chance.. Never mind.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2002)

I never liked the Bionic Woman, which is odd, because I watched it's predecessor The Sixty Million Dollar Man quite a lot.  As for Wonder Woman - I thought it was fantastic when i was little, but I caught some re-runs last year and I realised that it was probably the worst SF show _ever_!!!


----------



## DarkCity545 (Aug 7, 2002)

I hated Wonder Woman:evil: 

My mom loved it and forced me to watch it with her (her way of trying to get me out of my vampire and monster stage I had).

I would wish that everytime Wonder Nit would spin to change her costume she would spin into the ground :evil: Alas it never happend :evil: 

Batman really got on my nerves, i only watched it because i was waiting for the Green Hornet to come on!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 11, 2002)

I know I may get hated for this, but for me it's 'Xena' & 'Hercules' as I saw an episode of each & simply couldn't stop laughing


----------



## ray gower (Oct 13, 2003)

I know it is neither old nor classic and a daresay some fool is campaigning for its return. But I never want to see Third Rock From the Sun back again.

Apart from giving William Shatner a chance to build up his pension plan again after the dot com disaster, I can think of nothing positive about the show, from the quick fire standup comedy routines to the ghastly canned laughter (Why producers, particularly American ones, think I have to be told where to laugh, if I don't laugh either I missed the joke, or it wasn't there!)


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 13, 2003)

Ive got two and they both involved time travel. First was a program called "Goodnight sweetheart" about a man who could travel back in time to second world war London. As the program continued the plots just grew weaker and weaker as the writers dug them selves deeper and deeper just trying not to alter history.
 The second is "Crime Traveller" OMG this has to be the biggest load of fetid dingo's kidneys I have ever seen.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2004)

Goodnight Sweetheart always seems a bit weird to me - surely two timing your wife isn't excusable because your mistress is in a different time period?  I dunno, that always seemed suspect to me.  Although I did quite like the device that he just had to walk down a certain alley, and there wasn't really an explanation given as to why he was able to time travel (if I recall correctly).

Lots of shows here I have never even heard of!
I have seen Crime Traveller advertised in SFX magazine - with superlative advertisign slogans like 'oustanding scifi drama - The Daily Mail' which are just not convincing in the slightest.  

What about that show that was on Sky One for a while about four years ago with Jack Docherty - it was about these two aliens on the run from the alien law and hiding out on Earth, not doing a very good job fitting in.  It was called something like 'The Strangerers'.

I remember Sky advertising it like mental for months and when it finally aired it was just plain rubbish and no one watched it


----------

